# Halloween Spider Web Nail Art ♡ Samantha Beauty



## Samantha Beauty (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡
 
This is my Halloween spider web nail design.
 
I hope you like it!
 
 
Thank you! Samantha Beauty


----------

